# NREMT Last Question. Help!



## ethanjones08 (Dec 11, 2011)

If I know for a fact that I got the last question on the written exam right does that mean I pass? Does it stop you as soon as you fail a section or does it continue until you've answered enough questions in every section?


----------



## ethanjones08 (Dec 11, 2011)

No help?


----------



## medic417 (Dec 11, 2011)

Last question right or wrong has no bearing.  Test shuts off when you have demonstrated minimum competency or failure of.  Test results show up usually same day or next business morning.

And no answer because has been discussed to death on this site.  Look in the NR area.


----------



## Nervegas (Dec 11, 2011)

Getting the last one right or wrong has no bearing, I know I got the last one wrong and passed after it cut me off at 82 questions.


----------



## ethanjones08 (Dec 11, 2011)

it would have cut me off sooner than 120ish questions if I had failed though right?


----------



## ethanjones08 (Dec 11, 2011)

more or less I'm asking whether it cuts you off when you fail a section. Say the first 30 questions were about trauma and I missed all of them, would it cut me off at 30 questions?


----------



## medic417 (Dec 11, 2011)

ethanjones08 said:


> it would have cut me off sooner than 120ish questions if I had failed though right?



No.  People pass at low and high.  Has no bearing.  Search is your friend.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 11, 2011)

Put the keyboard down and step away from the forum. You either passed or didn't. You probably did fine. Relax.


----------

